# Look what followed me home.



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Couldn't put it off much longer. Sold Appalachian 14K 25'.
Picked up this 30' beast.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Now those are some ramps!


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

All I see is a nice ole barn

J/k nice looking trailer too. I like those ramps


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice looking trailer.....and the barn is beautiful.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Aw look JD adopted a trailer that needed a home.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

That is nice JD. You gonna let me use it?


----------



## kiteflyingeek (May 15, 2014)

I read all the posts before I looked at the pictures. My thoughts when finally looking were: those ARE some nice looking ramps.

Congrats on the purchase.

--andrew


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Got one of those new big Tex's a couple months ago with the monster ramps and they are absolutely awesome. Trailer pulls really good as well, hope it serves you well!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice trailer! Its looks like the deck sits a little lower than some. I like that.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Didn't see the trailer for the barn . LOL But still a very nice trailer.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It is a nice barn! Not exactly round bale friendly, but very historic.


----------



## Fireman355 (Aug 15, 2013)

Good looking trailer, did you get a deal on it? How long was your 14K?, I have a 30ft 14K I need to upgrade to a 20K like that.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Fireman355 said:


> Good looking trailer, did you get a deal on it? How long was your 14K?, I have a 30ft 14K I need to upgrade to a 20K like that.


My 14k was 25' long. I thought I got a good deal on the new one, but everything is so expensive up here. Probably wouldn't be a good deal to you.


----------

